

Show HN: Oyster, an interactive Perl eval server - gatlin
https://github.com/gatlin/oyster

======
gatlin
This may go completely unnoticed, but I'll talk to myself a bit in case
someone ever reads this.

In my experience, people who want to learn how to program find setting up a
development environment painful and tricky. Hence, learning tools like IDLE
and Racket. We wanted to create something similar, but in the browser. Perl
made this relatively simple, so we built a component to do this.

Separately, I hope to use this in future educational projects and I hope
others will do the same. We can hopefully allow people to get their feet wet
before embarking down the mundane and sometimes frustrating path to installing
an interpreter, text editor, etc.

